# Graycliff Profesionale Pirate Cigar Review - very good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

As with many lines, the torpedo is much better than than the other shapes. This is a high quality, well made cigar, and it shines from start to finish.

Read the full review here: Graycliff Profesionale Pirate Cigar Review - very good


----------

